# Iludir/Ilusionar



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

Eu só conhecia o verbo "iludir" em português

Mas ontem soube que também existe "ilusionar" como em espanhol

Há alguma diferença entre eles? os dois são empregados em Portugal e no Brasil?

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Realmente existe em português, mas ao menos no Brasil, não o utilize porque você corre o risco de não ser entendido, pois seu uso não é comum. Já "ilusionista" é bastante usado.


----------



## Carfer

Não me parece que se use _'ilusionar_' em Portugal e mesmo o significado que lhe atribui ao Aulete é oposto do significado do homónimo espanhol, visto que em português significa _'iludir, enganar'_ enquanto o sentido predominante do_ 'ilusionar' _espanhol (ou, pelo menos, é o que mais vezes vejo usado aqui pelos nossos vizinhos) é o de_ 'ter grandes expectativas'_ ou de_ 'estar muito entusiasmado'._


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Acho que entendi

Él se ilusionó con sus promesas = Ele se iludiu com suas promessas

Tá certo?*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Acho que entendi
> 
> Él se ilusionó con sus promesas = Ele se iludiu com suas promessas
> 
> Tá certo?*



Depende do que quer dizer, Ignacio. Se isso significa que se entusiasmou com as suas promessas, que teve um desejo muito forte de as ver concretizadas, então está errado, porque _'iludiu-se com as suas promessas'_ quer dizer que se deixou enganar por elas. Se _'ilusionar_' significa aí '_engañar_', então sim, está certo.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> Depende do que quer dizer, Ignacio. Se isso significa que se entusiasmou com as suas promessas, que teve um desejo muito forte de as ver concretizadas, então está errado, porque _'iludiu-se com as suas promessas'_ quer dizer que se deixou enganar por elas. Se _'ilusionar_' significa aí '_engañar_', então sim, está certo.



*Referia-me a causar ilusão*

*Será que em Portugal é diferente?

O Aulete define assim Iludir

Causar ilusão a ou enganar-se*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Referia-me a causar ilusão*
> 
> *Será que em Portugal é diferente?
> 
> O Aulete define assim Iludir
> 
> Causar ilusão a ou enganar-se*



Não, não é diferente. Suponho que você se esteja a deixar iludir/enganar pela diferença de significado entre _'ilusión_' em espanhol e _'ilusão'_ em português. Em português _'ilusão_' é um engano, uma falsa representação da realidade, uma quimera. Você não pode traduzir literalmente, por exemplo, _'Me hace mucha ilusión..._' por '_faz-me muita ilusão..._' porque o significado não seria o mesmo (além de que esta última frase não seria idiomática em português, mas serve de exemplo).


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> Não, não é diferente. Suponho que você se esteja a deixar iludir/enganar pela diferença de significado entre _'ilusión_' em espanhol e _'ilusão'_ em português. Em português _'ilusão_' é um engano, uma falsa representação da realidade, uma quimera. Você não pode traduzir literalmente, por exemplo, _'Me hace mucha ilusión..._' por '_faz-me muita ilusão..._' porque o significado não seria o mesmo (além de que esta última frase não seria idiomática em português, mas serve de exemplo).



*Muito interessante

Então como poderia dizer em português "estoy ilusionado" ?*


----------



## Carfer

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Muito interessante
> 
> Então como poderia dizer em português "estoy ilusionado" ?*



_'Estou entusiasmado', 'Estou muito entusiasmado', 'Estou entusiasmadíssimo', 'Quero/desejo muito que...', 'Estou muito esperançado que...', 'Espero vivamente/ardentemente que...'_​, etc.


----------



## anaczz

Também (no Brasil, ao menos)
Estou empolgado com...


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## Readomingues

Ignacio_arg said:


> *Muito interessante
> 
> Então como poderia dizer em português "estoy ilusionado" ?*


Então, como se diz em espanhol: Ela está iludida com o namorado.
Muito obrigado!


----------



## zema

Readomingues said:


> Então, como se diz em espanhol: Ela está iludida com o namorado.
> Muito obrigado!


Por ejemplo, podrías decir:
_Ella se hace falsas ilusiones con ese novio que tiene._


----------



## Readomingues

zema said:


> Por ejemplo, podrías decir:
> _Ella se hace falsas ilusiones con ese novio que tiene._


Muchas gracias.


----------



## gato radioso

Readomingues said:


> Então, como se diz em espanhol: Ela está iludida com o namorado.
> Muito obrigado!


Em espanhol o termo não tem essa conotação negativa necessariamente.
O contexto sempre indica. Muitas vezes "ilusionar/ilusión" é ter esperança, ainda uma sensação de quase euforia, anticipando que alguma coisa boa acontecerá no futuro. Também temos o significado de ilusão no sentido de engano, mas eu diria que o primer sentido é mais comum.


----------



## Readomingues

gato radioso said:


> Em espanhol o termo não tem essa conotação negativa necessariamente.
> O contexto sempre indica. Muitas vezes "ilusionar/ilusión" é ter esperança, ainda uma sensação de quase euforia, anticipando que alguma coisa boa acontecerá no futuro. Também temos o significado de ilusão no sentido de engano, mas eu diria que o primer sentido é mais comum.


OK! Obrigado.


----------

